# Grizzly G4003, or "Sometimes I have to wonder what people are thinking"



## kb58 (Mar 4, 2019)

https://sandiego.craigslist.org/esd/tls/d/el-cajon-grizzly-gunsmiths-lathe/6832474177.html
For that asking price, you'd think he'd lay out in more detail what tooling comes with it, but oh well.


----------



## Nogoingback (Mar 4, 2019)

Why buy new when you can buy used for the same price?


----------



## cjtoombs (Mar 4, 2019)

Those brass knobs on the handles are what really drives the price up.


----------

